# Request letter from CIC



## sanchita (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi,

I had applied for PR via express entry on 16th March and received the Invitation on 12th of April. Submitted all documents on 5th June including passpoert, residence proof, employment proof and medical receipt.

I have completed my education in May 2006 and started my first job in 20th Oct 2006.
and got all my ID proofs like passport, voter card, PAN Card, Aadhar Card etc later than that.Earlier Ration Card was used as residence/ID proof.

Yesterday, on 6th JULY i have received Request letter from CIC with below query, I am not sure what to provide them?

This letter is about your application for permanent residence in Canada. In order to continue the review of
your application we require that you provide us with detailed information for the time period between
2006/05/31 and 2006/10/31. Please provide us with residency, occupation/studies, travels, etc. for the
period mentioned. If you were not working, provide information on what you were doing (for example:
unemployed, studying, travelling, retired, in detention, etc). If you were studying, please provide the
location of studies, time period when you took the course. If you participated in a distance education
program/online studies, please indicate the name of the institution, the location where course was taken,
etc. You must identify your activities during the specified period detailing day, month and year for each
entry.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It's pretty clear.



> Please provide us with residency, occupation/studies, travels, etc. for the
> period mentioned.
> 
> 
> ...


There is a significant gap in your history that is unaccounted for. They want to know what you were doing with your time from when you finished your studies and when you began your first job... specifically, what happened to you between 01 June and 01 November 2006.

Where were you living? What were you doing with your time? Did yo go travelling? Were you unemployed and looking for work?

You need to provide a detailed account of where you were living and what you were doing. 

It's o.k. if you were unemployed and looking for work, and it's o.k. if you were just travelling around and relaxing before starting your first job... the Government of Canada realises that things happen in life and they would just like to know what you were doing - if you were sick and were in the hospital or sick and unable to leave your home for several weeks, you should indicate when you got sick and when you were well enough again to resume your life.


----------



## sanchita (Aug 17, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It's pretty clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just giving interviews and looking for job.
But what proof to give? coz at that time things used to communicated on phone not on mails.
Providing them just the explanation would be enough?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You could explain that you were unemployed and looking for work during this time period. 

Do you have any records from your job search? Applications? Refusal letters?


----------



## sanchita (Aug 17, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You could explain that you were unemployed and looking for work during this time period.
> 
> Do you have any records from your job search? Applications? Refusal letters?


Yes a lot of mails where i forwarded my resume to different people/companies and my first job interview was held in sometime in july and offer was given on 27th August.

i am not able to find interview calls on my mails as it was 11 years ago


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sanchita said:


> Yes a lot of mails where i forwarded my resume to different people/companies and my first job interview was held in sometime in july and offer was given on 27th August.
> 
> i am not able to find interview calls on my mails as it was 11 years ago


I think that that should be o.k. then, if the IRCC asks for proof that you were looking for work... the government realises that these things (job searches) can take time, so a gap between finishing school and landing your first job interview and a further gap between the job interview and securing a job offer is totally plausible.

Don't worry about not finding actual calls from interviews - it's not really necessary... IRCC is more interested in the fact that you were sending out CVs and actively looking for a job than actually going on interviews.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sanchita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for PR via express entry on 16th March and received the Invitation on 12th of April. Submitted all documents on 5th June including passpoert, residence proof, employment proof and medical receipt.
> 
> ...



Their request is self-explanatory.

Tell them what you were doing during that time, and provide proof.


----------

